# Panama City Tarpon



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Oliver
There are a couple of problems with your request.
1. Tarpon are without a doubt the fish guys are least likely to help out another angler with. They are already hard to feed with all the pressure they get.
2. It doesn't go over well when the first post a guy puts up on a forum is looking for a fishing spot.

I don't know anything about PCB so couldn't help you anyway. What I would suggest is to find some local guys (hang out in local fishing shops and spend a little money to support the business). Check if there are any local fly fishing clubs. Gonna be a better bet than asking on an open forum.

Good luck and welcome to the addiction,

Steve


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

It’s more fun and rewarding to put the work in and find them yourself anyway!

Don’t get hung up on known spots that already have a line of guides anchored up. Plenty of spots out there with not a soul around.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

You said you found some fish already so I would say stick close to the area you're looking in. Pay attention to a few things next time you see fish. Where are they coming from? Which direction, water depth, etc.. and too where are they going? Look at maps to learn about the topography of the area


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

tailwalk said:


> You said you found some fish already so I would say stick close to the area you're looking in. Pay attention to a few things next time you see fish. Where are they coming from? Which direction, water depth, etc.. and too where are they going? Look at maps to learn about the topography of the area


What Tailwalk said.

You've found some, now try to figure out why. You're putting money in the back and starting to earn interest if you can get an idea at 16.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish you would remove the spot you mentioned...it's already loaded up with guides every morning. Your in the right spot....Try heading further West to Topsail Point from Crooked if you have the boat that can handle the weather when it changes. You still have a month to catch one =)


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you I’ve been going further that way every day visibility has been low and l haven’t been able to spot too many fish thanks for the info and good luck out there!


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Sorry my request may have sounded confusing but by spot I didn’t mean gps coordinates or even an location in general I meant like where to anchor up as vertical to the spots I have already found. Examples as in the second sandbar, the deeper pockets or the shallower sand flats where they are more visible. Just wondering if there was a commonly known fact of their usual position in relation to the beach while migrating. I have tried anchoring and waiting for them to swim by but when attempted I have never even seen a fish the only luck I’ve had has been running down the beaches spotting them then heading about 2 hundred yards infront and waiting on their arrival where I’ve had multiple fish that seemed interested but never took the fly. I believe I’m putting too much pressure on them using this method so I’d much rather be in a spot where I can anchor up and know that fish will be migration within casting distance instead of having to pull anchor and drive to a different spot


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for the help, slowly trying to understand the tarpon migration. Hooked one in a kayak last year out of Indian pass and haven’t been able to stop thinking about them since.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oliver, you're not doing anything wrong my man. Couple weeks ago I hooked up on a smaller tarpon inside the cut between Crooked. Few days later I hooked up just on the outside of the cut. Return a few days later and the tarpon swim right by and wave. It's fishing, don't over think it. Head a little further West, anchor up & wait. That area is getting pressured HARD, that's the main thing that's happened over there in the past few years. Just curious, what fly's are you chucking at them? Another option would be to get a guide to help you learn, lord knows there's plenty of those to choose from. Try Capt. Jason Shepard @ www.flytimesfishingcharters.com he's pretty active over there. Good luck!


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Oliver, you're not doing anything wrong my man. Couple weeks ago I hooked up on a smaller tarpon inside the cut between Crooked. Few days later I hooked up just on the outside of the cut. Return a few days later and the tarpon swim right by and wave. It's fishing, don't over think it. Head a little further West, anchor up & wait. That area is getting pressured HARD, that's the main thing that's happened over there in the past few years. Just curious, what fly's are you chucking at them? Another option would be to get a guide to help you learn, lord knows there's plenty of those to choose from. Try Capt. Jason Shepard @ www.flytimesfishingcharters.com he's pretty active over there. Good luck!


I’ve been tossing a cockroach on my orvis 12wt


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

OliverBrewton said:


> Snipped ….. Hooked one in a kayak last year out of Indian pass and haven’t been able to stop thinking about them since.


Young man, you may be ruined for life.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you have enough room to use a trolling motor without getting to close to others? I'd do that versus anchor. 

To your point on running out ahead on the outboard and shutting down. In my experience 200 yards is too close. I'd give them some more room and use a trolling motor.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Try big black and purple gator tails. Forget the cockroach


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

There’s a guy named Magnum or something like that. Check with him. He should know some good spots.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> There’s a guy named Magnum or something like that. Check with him. He should know some good spots.


I'm sure he does.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> There’s a guy named Magnum or something like that. Check with him. He should know some good spots.


If he doesn't his public relations people surely will.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Zika said:


> If he doesn't his public relations people surely will.


There not always on top where you can see them, first one I hooked was in 25 feet of water, I was thumping a DOA Terror Eyes on the very bottom. The other suggestion I have is to hire a guide and go out with them and learn all you can. You don't have to take their spot you just learn from them how they decide to go where and when. What they are looking for at different times of day, affects of the tides etc... You may not hook a fish with them but if you pay attention you can learn a great deal in a few hours time. Then go out and find your own spots.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe you're simply asking about the fish migrating down the beach, not the bottleneck further east. Google how to fish beach tarpon and you'll find plenty of information. Hope this helps - like everyone said, no substitute for putting some time in. You'll need to do that regardless of what anyone shares, and it will ultimately be more rewarding.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Dont know that area but since you're 16 lemme give you some good advice: get a Roth IRA when you turn 18 and put away money every month in it. Keep this up and by the time you're as old as most of us, you'll have enough $$$ to fish tarpon anywhere in the world. Wish someone woulda told me this 30 years ago...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Scrob said:


> Dont know that area but since you're 16 lemme give you some good advice: get a Roth IRA when you turn 18 and put away money every month in it. Keep this up and by the time you're as old as most of us, you'll have enough $$$ to fish tarpon anywhere in the world. Wish someone woulda told me this 30 years ago...


Great advice except for one thing. If things keep going the way they are in 30 years no tarpon will eat a fly....lol.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Run around until you see a boat on anchor with a skull painted on his anchor float, set up right by him. He’ll probably invite you to the beach.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

redchaser said:


> Run around until you see a boat on anchor with a skull painted on his anchor float, set up right by him. He’ll probably invite you to the beach.


The videos are top notch though. 
probably got a free yeti hat.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Just go out the cut an hour before sunrise, turn left and anchor up with a ball and slip knot/quick release. Do a little recon with some Binos and figure out what depth they are sticking to during certification times of the day. Stick w/ black/purple ep minnows or toads. Ditch the roach pattern. They not hammering shrimp there.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

@Kingfisher67 You tell a guy not to name names...then you do exactly that?

Destin and Panama City tower boats already pound that area you described anyway. They fish a run and gun style and mow over the fish all day...which doesn't mix well with fly - anchor and wait approach


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

redchaser said:


> Run around until you see a boat on anchor with a skull painted on his anchor float, set up right by him. He’ll probably invite you to the beach.


Just saw this lol I prefer not to get on the bad side of someone like David magnum been watching his videos for forever now.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

tailwalk said:


> Pay attention to a few things


My opinion is that Fly Fishing (and to be successful) you need to learn the habits of the fish you are targeting, (like hunting). The behavior of your prey, what they eat, when, where as well as the temps it prefers, etc etc etc.... which changes depending on the time of year. Once you know it's habits your chances grow to the catching side.

BTW,
it's "habits" may coincide the the habits of other fish/shrimp etc... 
It's really like business, figure out what makes it work and go for it.


----------

